
Archive of Operating Systems - wallflower
https://archiveos.org
======
zingmars
This is more of a list than an archive, because the download links are all
external and most of them are inevitably going to die as time passes.

Still, it's a pretty cool idea. Would be even cooler if they also listed non-
free operating systems even if it's just to maintain a list for future
reference.

~~~
kev009
Indeed, and even pretty weak vs Wikipedia.

I'm on the lookout for some obscure stuff. Older versions of OS/400, AIX, MP-
RAS etc. Not even sure where to look.

~~~
rst
OS/400 and AIX are both proprietary. FWIW, the SIMH project distributes a
whole lot of proprietary OSes for use with its simulators, but generally does
so under license; see

[http://simh.trailing-edge.com/software.html](http://simh.trailing-
edge.com/software.html)

------
unixhero
The page/repository doesn't have proper categorization.

I don't know what last release date was, I don't know how many bits, for which
target architecture(s) is the OS intended, x86 32bit? X86 64bit? PPC? I don't
know if the system is based on Linux or if it is something else. I can't do
any sorting, only scrolling.

------
RyJones
Mark Williams Company's Coherent is available as well:
[http://www.nesssoftware.com/home/mwc/source.php](http://www.nesssoftware.com/home/mwc/source.php)

~~~
nils-m-holm
The Coherent 3.0, 3.1, 3.2 (286) and Coherent 4.0 and 4.1 (386) distributions
can be found here -- with the blessings of the copyright holders:

[http://www.autometer.de/unix4fun/coherent/](http://www.autometer.de/unix4fun/coherent/)

------
saagarjha
> Archive of Operating Systems mission is saving the great job of many great
> people whose created Open Source and/or Freeware operating systems.

That leaves out a couple of couple of interesting ones :(

------
naasking
Missing: EROS, L4, CapROS, Coyotos, Amoeba, VSTa, Minix, Qubes, Just off the
top of my head.

------
VSpike
Missing RiscOS! It would be fun to see some obscure old ones there like Flex
and Uniflex too, but then you'd have to add all the DOSs and CP/M as well.

~~~
SmellyGeekBoy
Unfortunately the current owners of RISC OS are incredibly litigious... Shame
really as I can't imagine there's a huge amount of money to be made from old
versions.

------
aeorgnoieang
Anyone remember [TUNES]([http://tunes.org/](http://tunes.org/))? They had a
great collection of info about OSs. This seems to be what's left online:

\-
[http://tunes.org/cliki/operating_20systems.html](http://tunes.org/cliki/operating_20systems.html)

------
rantagram
Archive of Free and Abandoned Operating Systems

------
mushufasa
looks like it's missing templeOS. wonder if that was on purpose...

------
callumjones
Is this a more extensive archive of OS screenshots (especially without all
flavors of Linux that use the same DE):
[https://guidebookgallery.org/screenshots](https://guidebookgallery.org/screenshots)

------
blakespot
No Amiga or Atari OS?

~~~
davewongillies
ArchiveOS is only for free or open operating systems. For OSes like Amiga or
Atari OS, WinWorld has you covered: [https://winworldpc.com/library/operating-
systems](https://winworldpc.com/library/operating-systems)

------
kyberias
ReactOS missing?

~~~
sanxiyn
It is also missing GNU Hurd.

~~~
klez
The about page[0] explains what operating systems they are archiving, that is
those who are deemed abandoned or that the (OS) author considers completed.

> The most important criterias are:

> 1\. The system has been published under a license which lets us offers it to
> share and download.

> 2\. The system has been not under development more than 1 year or

> 3\. The system’s developer announced finishing and/or closing down the
> project or

> 4\. The system’s developer stopped development a version of the system so we
> can archive it, but other versions are still under development

> 5\. The system’s image is available to get so we can move it to our download
> server and create a web page.

Both ReactOS and Hurd are under active development, but your joke is even more
funny given the scope of ArchiveOS :-)

[0] [https://archiveos.org/about-archiveos/](https://archiveos.org/about-
archiveos/)

------
craftyguy
> CraftyOS is under development by young people and still is in early Alpha
> stage.

Like, how young are we talking about?

~~~
peterburkimsher
When I was 15, I repaired a class set of iBooks and sold them to friends, and
I was a moderator on the iPodLinux forums. (side note: I wish ArchiveOS had
iPodLinux and Rockbox). Classmates were coding in ASM on our Ti84+
calculators.

I wish there were a free software company run entirely by under-18s. Schools
are generally under-equipped to teach computer science. Parents are paying for
food and shelter, and volunteer work can't be taxed. Government agents can't
bribe minors, so I think the risk of backdoors is low. Companies can't have
bizarre rules about intellectual property and side projects. There were some
leetcode-style competitions (e.g. I went to SOI, the Schweizer
Informatikolympiade) but no seriously major projects specifically for young
people.

With the Raspberry Pi now taking the education market away from Apple, I hope
that Linux will continue to mature and grow as the community goes on to
university and jobs. I also think that Bitcoin has a niche with young people,
who are not allowed to get credit cards from banks until age 18. I'm not
worried about the social influence; I appreciated my online friends at that
time because my parents' house in the countryside was physically far away from
other kids.

~~~
nickpsecurity
"Government agents can't bribe minors"

Government gets around a lot of rules by paying contractors for things which
they acquire or develop in unscrupulous ways. We had hacker groups in my
school. I wouldn't trust most of them if there were large amounts of money on
the line or opportunities to have secrets/power others didn't have. There's
always a set that would go for that doing even more damage than the average
older person.

"Companies can't have bizarre rules about intellectual property and side
projects."

They can. They'll just have to get the parents' consent. The kids are then
forced to choose to not participate to avoid the conditions or participate
despite the conditions. Most will participate.

I agree with you, though, that we need more programs hitting schools getting
them more activities to do around building and coding things. There's a lot of
potential. Funny that you were coding things on TI-84's cuz we were doing same
thing on older calculators to sneak fun into classes where no gaming devices
were allowed. :) Plenty of stuff we were doing mainly limited by lack of
people who knew things and money. Also, you'd get posers or folks overselling
their skills that end up wasting people's time or making them think a sub-
field has more bullshitters than it does. Having good resources from real
talent easily accessible helps counter that a bit.

It's why I like the makerspace movement so much, esp recent trend of combining
them with libraries:

[https://tascha.uw.edu/2014/06/libraries-makerspaces-a-
revolu...](https://tascha.uw.edu/2014/06/libraries-makerspaces-a-revolution/)

------
bencollier49
No RISC OS, I notice. There are open versions.

------
kitd
No OS/2? ::sad_face::

~~~
JdeBP
What you want is Michal Necasek and the OS/2 Museum, that I just mentioned at
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17072960](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17072960)
.

